# Mountain Lion Invades Home In Colorado



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:

Mountain Lion

Randy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would guess that the mountain lion decided he had made a mistake, once he was inside, and that he only wanted to get away safely. Glad that neither man nor animal was injured.

Bill


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

WOW!! That's scary!! Did you hear on the news today about the family that was camping at a provincal park on the Island and a cougar attacked their 4yr old son? here::

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/...her-cougar.html

I hope I did that right! LOL
super scary. My girls heard that and were like "Momma, I dont want to go to camping anymore" Poor things! I am not so sure I want to go in the bush anymore ! LOL

Jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

jewel said:


> WOW!! That's scary!! Did you hear on the news today about the family that was camping at a provincal park on the Island and a cougar attacked their 4yr old son? here::
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/...her-cougar.html
> 
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW that is something Randy
can't imagine waking up and finding a big cat like that in my house

Jewel
That is a scary situation
Glad the father was able to fight off the cat and the son is OK

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm Glad no one was hurt and glad it was not in my house
willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I dang near screamed when I read your message, and that was NOT funny Mr.PDX DOUG. Because one may or may not have an un-natural fear of bears or is absolutely terrified of bears does not give one with a sense of humor the right to mentally torment the first mentioned one. FYI- I barely survived the heart failure that followed after reading it but feel confident my monitor recorded the event and my chances for survival are good.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I dang near screamed when I read your message, and that was NOT funny Mr.PDX DOUG. Because one may or may not have an un-natural fear of bears or is absolutely terrified of bears does not give one with a sense of humor the right to mentally torment the first mentioned one. FYI- I barely survived the heart failure that followed after reading it but feel confident my monitor recorded the event and my chances for survival are good.
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I dang near screamed when I read your message, and that was NOT funny Mr.PDX DOUG. Because one may or may not have an un-natural fear of bears or is absolutely terrified of bears does not give one with a sense of humor the right to mentally torment the first mentioned one. FYI- I barely survived the heart failure that followed after reading it but feel confident my monitor recorded the event and my chances for survival are good.
[/quote]















[/quote]
peek a BOO!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I dang near screamed when I read your message, and that was NOT funny Mr.PDX DOUG. Because one may or may not have an un-natural fear of bears or is absolutely terrified of bears does not give one with a sense of humor the right to mentally torment the first mentioned one. FYI- I barely survived the heart failure that followed after reading it but feel confident my monitor recorded the event and my chances for survival are good.
[/quote]















[/quote]
peek a BOO!
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here kitty-kitty...nice kitty.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here kitty-kitty...nice kitty.


LMAO

Thor


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Well, you wanted a bear story, this one happened a few months ago...don't know whether I would rather have a mountain lion or a bear. Clicky


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mik0445 said:


> Never seen this happen before. Normally mountain lions see you and you never see them. Check this video:
> 
> Mountain Lion
> 
> Randy


YIKES! that was scary!








[/quote]
At least it wasn't a *BIG SCARY BEAR!!!*









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Well, you wanted a bear story, this one happened a few months ago...don't know whether I would rather have a mountain lion or a bear. Clicky
[/quote]

Wow! What a thing to wake up too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I was hiking a trail near Bailey, CO in February of '05. Came across some cougar tracks in the snow. After hiking for about 15 minutes, a big buck dear came running down the trail. Ran right past me and didn't seem to care about my presence at all. So, I kept walking up the trail. About 10 minutes later, the cougar jumps out of a tree and lands about 15 yards in front of me - and slowly walks away. No aggression at all. I turned around and went back to my truck.









GenesRUs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.

I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.

Why did I follow him? He was so cool! Never been that close to a bear. Why did I bring a brat with me? Well, it was dinner time, and I was hungry.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL









Randy, The whole time I'm reading that, I'm thinking.... 'Well, at least he saved the brat!'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I figured you were going to feed the bear your hand...I mean from your hand!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?








[/quote]

Come to AK next July or early Aug and I will show you more than you care to see. Bears normally stay well away from people, but if you can find a river with salmon in it, or some mountainsides with a lot of berries, you might just get lucky enough to spot them. Aside from that, check out the zoo.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That looks like a nice rug running out that window.

Here in California there is no control of the Mt Lions, the Big city animal lovers have voted to save the lion while the lions are eating all the deer. So now we don't see as many deer and the only time anyone sees a Mountain Lion is when it is on their back with their fangs in their necks.

I can't count the number of times we have had Bears in camp. My Dw is afraid of them but they don't bother me much just a nuisanse.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool Video!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> Where and when is the best place to see one?


Just a flyer here, but...

In a zoo!?!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?








[/quote]
Lee, 
Years ago, you could see them down in the valleys, at times, off highways in NC in the Great Smoky Mountains National Park area. I saw a mother and her two cubs that way, about 35 years ago.....Whoops!







telling my age!......and took pictures of them, and had them for years. I may still have them poked somewhere among all the pics.
I wouldn't advise seeing one "up close". BTW, I think the best time to see them is in the early fall, as the leaves are falling, then, and you have a better view, for one thing, plus, their out "getting fat" for winter to come around.
Oh, BTW, ya'll are making a Wyndham Resort or Holiday Inn sound BETTER AND BETTER!!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Where and when is the best place to see one?


Just a flyer here, but...

In a zoo!?!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

How about in the crosshairs?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?








[/quote]
glacier park-Montana! wanna know how fast I can run?????????PDX Doug if you are reading this, be quiet! I don't care what Rick said, it was too a really really really big bear (it just LOOKED like a baby one)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?








[/quote]
glacier park-Montana! wanna know how fast I can run?????????PDX Doug if you are reading this, be quiet! I don't care what Rick said, it was too a really really really big bear (it just LOOKED like a baby one)








[/quote]

Sure Tawnya. We believe you. Really...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We had a similar experience, but in our backyard. There I am grilling brats when 4 rabbits race across my yard for no apparent reason. Then, from between the houses behind me, a bear marches down the fence line. There he was, 15 yards away, and looking very lost.
> 
> I grabbed a brat and followed him, staying 20 yards away. We crossed the street, cut through some more yards, finally making it to some homes that backed to the golf course. He disappeared into the trees lining the course.
> 
> ...


I want to see a bear in the wild so bad I cant stand it. For the past few years me and the wife would go to the biltmore in the fall to see the leaves change. Every year we would go all over the place looking for a bear. Never saw one. This past year we decided we would step it up and go to colorado. First thing is very few leaves change in colorado. We went every where we could. still no bear. Where and when is the best place to see one?








[/quote]
glacier park-Montana! wanna know how fast I can run?????????PDX Doug if you are reading this, be quiet! I don't care what Rick said, it was too a really really really big bear (it just LOOKED like a baby one)








[/quote]

Sure Tawnya. We believe you. Really...










Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------

